# Fishing Tomorrow or wed?



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I'll be out there tomorrow around 8 am, starting at the park and working downstream. I'll be in my waders freezing my butt off but I do anticipate a good day. The Steely Gods say I'm due shoot me a pm if your gonna be down there.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

layering is the key and stay away from anything cotton...it absorbs the sweat making you colder. i wear a pair of wicking socks(very thin) and a pair of heavy wool socks on my feet. for my legs i wear tight under armor as my base with fleece pants on top and then my breathables. for the upper again i start with cold gear under armor followed by a fleece sweater followed by my wading jacket...my breathables have 5mm neoprene booties and i wear chota stl plus wading boots....i haven't had a problem being cold yet this yr and i am very comfortable on the river all day..

under armor and fleece both wick the sweat and condensation away so you don't feel it at all while fishing

stew


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

ill be down by the dam weds.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Weather looks great to take the boat out on Wednesday.

But I'll be on my way to Orlando!!! 
Its a business thing.


----------

